# here is an article about requing Satellite to pick up all local DMAs



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

good morning here is an article that find about requring Directv and Dish to carry local DMA across state lines.

http://www.multichannel.com/article...ongress_To_Change_Satellite_Delivery_Laws.php


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this the same as "Neighboring locals"? Shouldn't I be able to get all these channels that are availble on D* from D*?

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlist...44446&setMyPreference=false&lineupId=PC:44446


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dodge boy said:


> Is this the same as "Neighboring locals"? Shouldn't I be able to get all these channels that are availble on D* from D*?
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlist...44446&setMyPreference=false&lineupId=PC:44446


I dont think it is the same. What it means for someone like me if I understand it right is that since I live in the NE corner of Oklahoma and my DMA is part Kansas and part Missouri and D* dont offer me my DMA's locals then they could provide me in state locals which would be Tulsa and thats what I want anyways. Sounds like they could offer both but I would not really call that Neighboring locals. Your talking about the significantly viewed channels and D* has hardly done anything with that. If this passes it would help D* a ton. There are probably alot of DMA's like mine that could get locals without D* really having to do much. It would be great. I can not wait to see if anything comes of this.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I dont think it is the same. What it means for someone like me if I understand it right is that since I live in the NE corner of Oklahoma and my DMA is part Kansas and part Missouri and D* dont offer me my DMA's locals then they could provide me in state locals which would be Tulsa and thats what I want anyways. Sounds like they could offer both but I would not really call that Neighboring locals. Your talking about the significantly viewed channels and D* has hardly done anything with that. If this passes it would help D* a ton. There are probably alot of DMA's like mine that could get locals without D* really having to do much. It would be great. I can not wait to see if anything comes of this.


Oh OK, I thought it was going to let them give you all the channels in your DMA, even if that DMA crossed state lines.... I must be illiterate today. OK I read down a little further about people in Arkansas that can't watch their home team play.. I got it now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Shouldn't this topic be more appropriately posted to the 'Gen Sat Discussion' forum?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Nick said:


> Shouldn't this topic be more appropriately posted to the 'Gen Sat Discussion' forum?


Sure! But we can't move it, either Doug or Shadow could and probably will. (They're good about that sorta stuff)


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, can you just imagine the trouble we could get into posting in the wrong forum?:lol:


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

This would be great for Albuquerque TV metro areas, and elsewhere in state of New Mexico TV viewers can get next door TV markets like El Paso TX, Tucson AZ and few others TV markets as well too!!

I hope they pass this proposed bill sooner the better!!

2-24-09


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

how different would Directv be without the MUST CARRY rule?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

They would have to remove programming to free up the bandwidth. More then likely this would come at the reduction of HD locals in lower DMA markets until they could get another satellite in the air to help out with the volume.

I highly doubt this will pass but they will more then likely revise the neighboring DMA rules to be more lenient.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> They would have to remove programming to free up the bandwidth. More then likely this would come at the reduction of HD locals in lower DMA markets until they could get another satellite in the air to help out with the volume.
> 
> I highly doubt this will pass but they will more then likely revise the neighboring DMA rules to be more lenient.


I would actually perfer that. I want the Tulsa DMA locals and not my own. I have OTA for that and I perfer Tulsa anyways. If they change it I could get locals now and not have to wait for my DMA which will probably take awhile to happen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We actually have a thread on the "Carry One/Carry All - Nationwide" proposal ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153189


----------

